# Home page feature news



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not planning on doing this or anything, but is there any mechanism in place that would prevent me from starting a new thread on the Home Page Feature News section? Because when I go to that section, I still have the button to start a new thread. 

Just curious.


----------

